# Deviled Egg Dip?



## giggler (Mar 9, 2013)

I was at work, and a friend was talking about dips..

I got confused, and thought she had a recipe for Devilded Egg Dip,, but it was something other..but now I want to make Devild Egg Dip!

I love Deviled Eggs, and I'm thinking..

could I just make my favorite Deviled Eggs, then sort of Mash them up, with maybe a bit of more mayo, or maybe cream cheese or yougart, and make a dip out of them!?

I think I will try this for tomorow nascar race when all my drunk buddies show up..

Eric, Austin, Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 9, 2013)

I tend to make my egg salad with the spices used for deviled eggs.


----------



## Zagut (Mar 9, 2013)

I eat egg salad on crackers all the time.

I think you'd be fine using your preferred recipe for deviled eggs and making it as smooth as you want.

Try a blender (Immersion or standard).

Don't think you'd need extra mayo because that's what you're essentially making the smoother you puree your eggs.
Cream cheese sounds like a wonderful addition.


----------



## Addie (Mar 9, 2013)

Just make sure all your buddies are drunk. You will get rave reviews. The idea sound like a winner though.


----------



## Zagut (Mar 9, 2013)

"Just make sure all your buddies are drunk. "


That always helps.


----------



## mmyap (Mar 9, 2013)

Addie said:


> Just make sure all your buddies are drunk. You will get rave reviews. The idea sound like a winner though.



But not too drunk.  I made a very well received taco dip for a football game party once and one of the guys got sick all over his buddies car on the ride home.  I got a telephone call the next day "my car stinks like taco dip sick!"   Proceed with caution!


----------



## Zagut (Mar 9, 2013)

mmyap said:


> But not too drunk. I made a very well received taco dip for a football game party once and one of the guys got sick all over his buddies car on the ride home. I got a telephone call the next day "my car stinks like taco dip sick!" Proceed with caution!


 
  


Just be glad it wasn't your car.


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 9, 2013)

Sounds to me like she makes a dip for the deviled eggs, not out of the eggs. Something like wasabi mayo, to dip the egg in.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 7, 2013)

Zagut said:


> Just be glad it wasn't your car.


----------

